
GoPro is recalling its Karma drone - jbardnz
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/8/13569730/gopro-karma-drone-recall-announced?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
Fricken
More distressing for GoPro is that they've only sold 2500 units so far. This
product was hyped for a couple years.

